# Liability of a Service dog



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

If a service dog bites someone what kind of liability is there?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What kind of service dog? That's a broad category.:razz:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

if police.. accidental or for the arrest


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It's situational, I believe.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

My threshold for answering the post was way to low. I jumped in without considering the category. Please disregard my response if you havent already.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm talking Medical service dogs, Dogs for the blind, medical alert dogs etc....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> If a service dog bites someone what kind of liability is there?


I read a review of a book on dog bite law that came out a couple months ago and addresses the issue of service dogs biting people or other dogs. Want me to find it?

Also, you probably know that dog-bite liability is a state-by-state thing.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yes....and you can be sued for anything, whether it's frivolous or not it still costs you money. You can try to recoup that loss but the ones suing dont usually have shit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes....and you can be sued for anything, whether it's frivolous or not it still costs you money. You can try to recoup that loss but the ones suing dont usually have shit.


Yep. sometimes it is just easier to settle out of court, even though it is goes against everything that seems right....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm talking Medical service dogs, Dogs for the blind, medical alert dogs etc....


What type of scenario? 

A bite "out of nowhere"? or someone provoking the dog? or even if someone went after the person and the dog reacted? 

Might depend on that as well, and how many witnesses (credible) there were.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And sometimes a well planned black bag job makes the problem go away. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You're right Joby and that's what makes these stupid lawsuits happen so much . 

It's a gamble worth taking for lowlifes . They have nothing to lose and a possibilty of something to gain .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> And sometimes a well planned black bag job makes the problem go away. Did I say that out loud?


Why yes, yes you did....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My inner Bronson is coming out again. Used to be able to control it:razz::razz:


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I read a review of a book on dog bite law that came out a couple months ago and addresses the issue of service dogs biting people or other dogs. Want me to find it?
> 
> What is the name and author of the book i would like to obtain a copy,
> 
> frankie c


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > I read a review of a book on dog bite law that came out a couple months ago and addresses the issue of service dogs biting people or other dogs. Want me to find it?
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.wsbacle.org/Merchant2/me...re_Code=WS&Product_Code=C09803&Category_Code=




e.t.a.

Scroll to
*
Breed-Specific Legislation and its Impact on Dog Bites in Civil, Criminal, and Administrative Contexts *
(How are service dogs impacted by BSL? )

and

*Service Animal Dog Bite Law and Dangerous Dogs 
*(Review of the interplay between the Americans with Disabilities Act, the Washington Law Against Discrimination, and the dangerous dog laws of Washington. ..... What happens when a service dog bites another animal or human?


----------



## Steve Pinder (Feb 5, 2010)

that depends upon where does it bites, is the dog is suffering from some problem.
these factors are taken into account.


----------

